
Building a Better Spatial Interface for Sprint Tracking - borisjabes
https://blog.getcensus.com/building-spatial-interface-for-sprint-tracking/
======
nate
It's funny, I'm a huge proponent of remote teams and working, but yeah, having
a physical constraint of a whiteboard is a nice forcing function to keep
people ordered when all these online collaboration tools just become junk
drawers. It's inspiring seeing simple discoveries like the tasks falling away
"below the fold" of Deck Chairs.

